# FreeBSD 7.1 USB Drive installation failure:"cannot write to disk"



## klemes (Mar 30, 2009)

Hallo everybody,
I have been trying since last night to install FreeBSD 7-1 Release in an external USB hard disk drive (due to lack of space in my internal drive)but when the time came to commit changes to disk installation halted with the following error:
"aborting-cannot write to disk".

 I have prepared a partition for freebsd with gparted (jfs since the version of gparted I have installed does not support ufs formatting,afterwards of course I choose ufs for freebsd through the installer).Also inn Ubuntu as well as in Windows I can write normally on the usb hard dive.It's just with the installer of FreeBSD that I cannot perform any write tasks at all.

Please help because this is my only chance to have FreeBSD at home since I have thought of it a lot and I just am reluctant to clear up some space in my internal hard drive which is full so I can install it there and so installing in an external drive is my only option.
Please help.
klemes.


----------

